# Games you wish they continued.



## Polarman (Nov 9, 2008)

Sometimes great games come along and after a sequel or an expansion pack, they fade away into oblivion never to resurface again. :shadedshu

So here some game i really wish they could have continued:

Descent. I really enjoyed playing these. It stopped at 3.

Freespace. One of the best space sim i've ever played. Unfortunatly, nothing after the second game. What happened to the rogue commander? Is earth still cut out? Shivan super duper sun blower upper was the final ending scene ?  

Crusader No regret, no remorse. I was waiting for no mercy but alas, it never came out. 

Syndicate. You know from Bullfrog games? That game was so insane running those tiny cyborg assasins blowing up everything in sight.  

Titan quest. Great D2 lookalike. Too bad, i was hoping to see TQ2 one day. 

Share your never will release list if you want.


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 9, 2008)

Tribes and Age of Empires


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 9, 2008)

Nascar seeries


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Nov 9, 2008)

Legend Of Dragoon, game was REALLY good, they planned to make a sequel, but never did.


----------



## Bow (Nov 9, 2008)

Joint Operations


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 9, 2008)

Bow said:


> Joint Operations



That's what ArmA is  I also heard of a second but idk if they canceled it or not


----------



## Bow (Nov 9, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> That's what ArmA is  I also heard of a second but idk if they canceled it or not



I never liked ArmA, just could not get into it.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 9, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Tribes and Age of Empires



didnt AOE3 just come out with an expansion this year?

kings field series, maybe for the computer this time....
if anyone knows about kings field 2 on the PS1, it was simply amazing.


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 9, 2008)

MechWarrior


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 9, 2008)

3870x2 said:


> didnt AOE3 just come out with an expansion this year?



Its not official and Ensemble got shut down.. I cried that day.


----------



## xu^ (Nov 9, 2008)

Polarman said:


> Sometimes great games come along and after a sequel or an expansion pack, they fade away into oblivion never to resurface again. :shadedshu
> 
> Syndicate. You know from Bullfrog games? That game was so insane running those tiny cyborg assasins blowing up everything in sight.
> 
> Share your never will release list if you want.



I believe a Syndicate remake/sequel is in the works.


As for games i would have loved to have seen continued include..

Alien Breed (amiga)

Grand Prix series (amiga & pc)

Cannon Fodder (amiga)


----------



## Kursah (Nov 9, 2008)

Mythos...a very promising diablo style online rpg that had some novel ideas, great graphics, and was supposed to be a free-to-play/free-to-acquire game. I read a couple of previews and watched a couple videos of it last year...and to my dissapointment, it was cancelled. I believe it is linked with the downfall of the company behind Hellgate: London iirc.


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 9, 2008)

Flagship did get closed sadly.. I was hoping they would finish mythos as well, I beta'd it and it was an amazing game. So was Hellgate but no one played it so I pretty much stopped playing it as well..


----------



## trt740 (Nov 9, 2008)

Polarman said:


> Sometimes great games come along and after a sequel or an expansion pack, they fade away into oblivion never to resurface again. :shadedshu
> 
> So here some game i really wish they could have continued:
> 
> ...




It has 3 expansions.


----------



## Kursah (Nov 9, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Flagship did get closed sadly.. I was hoping they would finish mythos as well, I beta'd it and it was an amazing game. So was Hellgate but no one played it so I pretty much stopped playing it as well..



I missed out on the beta I was really bummed about that! I hope someone picks it up and continues on with the project...it'd be a big hit I bet!


----------



## JC316 (Nov 9, 2008)

Breakdown on the Xbox
Psi ops
Brute Force, also an Xbox title.
Age of Mythology
Max Payne
Titan Quest


----------



## Fastmix (Nov 9, 2008)

Max Payne and Motocross Madness.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 9, 2008)

Polarman said:


> Sometimes great games come along and after a sequel or an expansion pack, they fade away into oblivion never to resurface again. :shadedshu
> 
> So here some game i really wish they could have continued:
> 
> ...



Crusader No regret, no remorse
I enjoyed that i guess it be 1st person these days though.

Syndicate.
Remember playing that on a a whopping INTELS  66MHz   lol. But think my gaming requirements have changed a lot since then so they would have to make a dam good effort lol.




ShadowFold said:


> That's what ArmA is  I also heard of a second but idk if they canceled it or not




Early next year. I heard Feb time



95Viper said:


> MechWarrior



Didn't MS buy this game and stopped making it ?..  Would be sweet to see another up to todays standards.




xubidoo said:


> I believe a Syndicate remake/sequel is in the works.
> 
> 
> As for games i would have loved to have seen continued include..
> ...



Connon Fodder loved it to bits but dam that thing drove me up the wall.


I can think of more games they should of made sequels of than should of lol. Would of been nice to seen a decent fight sim redone like Gunship and longbow.

With all the effects they could do with comps today maybe a few like R-Type be nice to see some sweet ass explosions lol.


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 9, 2008)

The company that made mechwarrior got shut down.. Fasa I believe..


----------



## zithe (Nov 9, 2008)

Cossacks.


----------



## psyko12 (Nov 9, 2008)

SW: Republic Commando PC


----------



## Lillebror (Nov 9, 2008)

Mdk 3
kknd 3

I still play mdk 1 and 2 alot! And kknd is still my favorit strategy game!


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 9, 2008)

Populous
SimCity
Tropico
Combat Flight Simulator 3
StarWars Battlefront II
Energy Airforce Aimstrike
Falcon 4.0
Rise of Nations
Empire Earth - I know a third sequel came out but it sucked.


----------



## Disparia (Nov 9, 2008)

Dungeon Keeper 3

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeon_Keeper_3


----------



## Disparia (Nov 9, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Flagship did get closed sadly.. I was hoping they would finish mythos as well, I beta'd it and it was an amazing game. So was Hellgate but no one played it so I pretty much stopped playing it as well..



Sucks to hear.

Hellgate is a good example of a heavily threaded game but gameplay / story was too "simple", a lack of epic-ness. I haven't played in so long that I didn't even know that Flagship went down.

I also played the beta of Mythos as well. Had a good Diablo / Secret of Mana feel to it.


----------



## Godfather (Nov 9, 2008)

Shenmue........


----------



## DarkMatter (Nov 9, 2008)

Alien versus Predator - I loved that game and the atmosphere. The marine campaign in AVP2 was close to perfection.

Clive Barker's Undying - Scariest game I've played and enjoyed. I was younger though, so that might count.

And definately:

Severance: Blade of Darkness - It sucked you in and the fighting mechanism was really good once you got accostumed. Superb technology: real water reflections, dynamic lights and shadows ala Doom3, great physics (a bit buggy), wood objects could take fire and it propagated, dismemberment... And I'm talking about a 1999 game!! It didn't sell well because it was not properly marketed: only for Spain for almost 6 months, then only on Europe and after a year or so in the rest of the world. Probably because it was the first game made in Spain and distributors had no confidence, it was an AAA title. The company dissapeared and most of the developers apparently make cell phone games now.



ShadowFold said:


> That's what ArmA is  I also heard of a second but idk if they canceled it or not



No, ArmA is the "sequel" to Operation Flashpoint.


----------



## jpierce55 (Nov 9, 2008)

Baldur's Gate and Icewind Dale are my two biggest I wish they continued.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Nov 9, 2008)

IGI2 was a brilliant "open plan" game in its time. Very dated now, but still, the essences of somethng good. An up to date IGI3 would be great.

SOF3. Yes, the *real* SOF3, designed for PC, and produced by Raven, that would be a 5 year update to SOF2. UNFORTUNATELY, there was a "SOF Payback" that was absolute tosh. And that has killed the SOF franchise IMO. No one would want to touch it now. :-(


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 9, 2008)

Polarman said:


> Descent. I really enjoyed playing these. It stopped at 3.



me wants a new version of this game sooooo much!


----------



## wahdangun (Nov 9, 2008)

mechwarior
frontmission 
bugs bunny and tazz(i realy love that game especialy the humor)
megaman 
age of empire (that's the best rts i ever have)
home land
pacman(my first game)


----------



## Monkeywoman (Nov 9, 2008)

wahdangun said:


> mechwarior



cant wait till this is done, http://www.mechlivinglegends.net/

i wish Redneck Rampage was still going, very funny game


----------



## kysg (Nov 9, 2008)

Shenmue,
Kingpin, 

Two titles I will always I love

Lunar series.
Shining Force main series - forget all the spinoffs just give me SF4 a non jap one and I'm cool
yea then there was Legend of Dragoon, man that game was great.
Then there is Shinobi, and lets not forget Strider Hiryu, our Ninja of the future.


Now some games honestly do not need remakes....or to be continued, just because I think sometimes the dev that makes either completely changes the aspect of the game or just makes it suck...


----------



## Nosada (Nov 9, 2008)

Wing Commander (w Mark Hamill and fmvs, obviously) / Privateer (w Clive Owen and again, fmvs) / Elite

X-Com / UFO Defense (the first and second game, not all the crappy spinoffs)

Any old school space-4x game (think Master of Orion, Imperium Galactica, Ascendancy, Fragile Allegiance, etc etc ...)


----------



## Polarman (Nov 9, 2008)

xubidoo said:


> I believe a Syndicate remake/sequel is in the works.



Have'nt heard anything about this. If true, i look foward to find out more.



Nosada said:


> X-Com / UFO Defense (the first and second game, not all the crappy spinoffs)



Agreed. I was so disapointed with Aftermath. Remake often lack the magic of the orginal titles.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 9, 2008)

psyko12 said:


> SW: Republic Commando PC



Second! What ever happen to Sev?  

And Xwing Series should have continued as well...


----------



## btarunr (Nov 9, 2008)

Descent
Counter Strike: Condition Zero - Deleted Scenes. (that single-player campaign based game) I wish they took advantage of Source and made something on that concept.
Serious Sam - don't know if there will be a sequel.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 9, 2008)

Freelancer
Mech Warrior
Mech Commander
Ground Control
Earth series
Warzone 2100
"Sim" games...I'd really like to see a new SimCompter and Streets of SimCity


----------



## steelkane (Nov 9, 2008)

Motocross Madness & Blade of Darkness
I could play them games for hours & hours, I sometimes thought about putting together a pc just to play the older games, A friend came over the other day with a pc I built for him a long time ago, Gigabyte 5AX board with a AMD K6-2-550mhz, Geforce 2 MX-400, 128mb memory, WD 10GB HDD.  It needed a new PSU, then fired up in to Windows98, Some old games were on there, one being Motocross Madness.


----------



## WarhammerTX (Nov 9, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> Nascar seeries




Im with ya on this to bad EA bought the rights and screwed it up. Payparus had it going on and EA got greedy and ruined another game


----------



## JC316 (Nov 9, 2008)

DarkMatter said:


> Alien versus Predator - I loved that game and the atmosphere. The marine campaign in AVP2 was close to perfection.



Ah man, I forgot about that one. I agree 100%, I loved BOTH of them, even if the predator was overpowered.

One more franchise that I would KILL to see redone right. Blood. Dear god I loved that game, no matter how buggy it was, I played the shit out of it. can you imagine it with todays tech? 

If anyone ever wanted the Hexen series (like me) to continue, your hopes may be answered. Hexen:Edge Of Chaos is a TC for Doom 3. I have been following this since it's creation and I may have planted the idea with a suggestion for it on the planetdoom forums. It has been in development since 04 or 05 now and is close to completion.


----------



## kysg (Nov 9, 2008)

WarhammerTX said:


> Im with ya on this to bad EA bought the rights and screwed it up. Payparus had it going on and EA got greedy and ruined another game



yea true, EA is just getting disappointing now.  It's like they have no idea what the paying customer wants...


----------



## zithe (Nov 9, 2008)

kysg said:


> yea true, EA is just getting disappointing now.  It's like they have no idea what the paying customer wants...



I dunno. Battlefield Heroes looks promising.


----------



## ktr (Nov 9, 2008)

Isn't Yakuza...Shenmue done right? God, I hope for Yakuza 3 to come out to the US.


----------



## MadClown (Nov 9, 2008)

Lillebror said:


> Mdk 3



They are resurrecting the mdk series and earthworm jim from what i hear

I hope to see a new Max Payne, Conker, Project Snowblind, Monster Truck Madness, C&C Generals and RoadRash to name a few.


----------



## Lillebror (Nov 9, 2008)

They are?!  Yaaaay! 

"On November 13, 2007, GameSpot reported that Interplay Entertainment has announced that it will restart its in-house development studio and has plans to develop a MDK sequel among other classic Interplay IPs if Interplay can secure financing. GameSpot stated that:
“ 	Among the projects Interplay has said it wants to develop are sequels to Earthworm Jim, Baldur's Gate: Dark Alliance, Descent, and MDK, provided it can find the financing. 	”

Also, Interplay has confirmed a two-pronged growth strategy which will see the company leveraging its portfolio of gaming properties to create sequels. Among those mentioned was the MDK sequel."

Just found that on the net!


----------



## fritoking (Nov 9, 2008)

lucas arts outlaws....... the only good western shooter i have ever played.  still one of my favs


----------



## Pinchy (Nov 9, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Counter Strike: Condition Zero - Deleted Scenes. (that single-player campaign based game) I wish they took advantage of Source and made something on that concept.



Yer that was good...its just a shame it was never popular .


----------



## Gregsm (Nov 9, 2008)

Among what was posted before - Carmageddon  that was my first pc game, that I bought, for my first pc in 1998 I think. I was like 10 years old, went to pick my first game without any idea whats going on in the games world. This game box got my attention. I always wanted racing game with destructable cars, but with at the same time killing pedestrians it could get any better. Now theres GTA though, but still another arcade racing, more specialized on wicked car mods, lots of bloody mess with photo realistic graphics, would be awesome!


----------



## xu^ (Nov 9, 2008)

Polarman said:


> Have'nt heard anything about this. If true, i look foward to find out more.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. I was so disapointed with Aftermath. Remake often lack the magic of the orginal titles.




Not conclusive proof i know ,but ive read on various games sites and message boards ,so im very hopefull.

http://www.computerandvideogames.com/article.php?id=199521


----------



## Gobbas (Nov 9, 2008)

DarkMatter said:


> Alien versus Predator - I loved that game and the atmosphere. The marine campaign in AVP2 was close to perfection.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aliens_(Gearbox_Software)

Might not be a AvP, but it seems promising



DarkMatter said:


> No, ArmA is the "sequel" to Operation Flashpoint.



OP Flashpoint is getting a proper sequel thankfully, ArmA was just not fun.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 9, 2008)

I want to see Road Rash come back to life. I have always wanted another one after the Nintendo 64 version. 

I also want to see Goldeneye 007 remade to today's standard. (Not the Source Beta version either)

Another game that they need to continue with is a newer Counter Strike game with better graphics.


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 9, 2008)

I think a new CS game would be _bad_. Did you see how many tards were flaming boards because they added achievements?! There would be mass suicide if they updated CSS!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 9, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I think a new CS game would be _bad_. Did you see how many tards were flaming boards because they added achievements?! There would be mass suicide if they updated CSS!



Then that would actually make the game more fun then considering how many tards there are on it to begin with.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 9, 2008)

It would be nice to see a new Max Payne,  Max Payne 2: The fall of Max Payne came out I think at the end of 2003...  I've still got the 2nd one on my hd some where!


----------



## JC316 (Nov 9, 2008)

johnspack said:


> It would be nice to see a new Max Payne,  Max Payne 2: The fall of Max Payne came out I think at the end of 2003...  I've still got the 2nd one on my hd some where!



Yep copyright 2003. I loved it, I still have it since no one wanted to buy it


----------



## BrooksyX (Nov 9, 2008)

Chrono Trigger!

(no chrono cross does not count)


----------



## kysg (Nov 9, 2008)

I dunno technically before chrono cross there was Radical dreamers which I'm pretty sure had to have been the sequel.

EDIT: Correction it wasn't a sequel d'oh


----------



## BrooksyX (Nov 9, 2008)

kysg said:


> I dunno technically before chrono cross there was Radical dreamers which I'm pretty sure had to have been the sequel.
> 
> EDIT: Correction it wasn't a sequel d'oh



I want a true chrono trigger sequel with chrono and gang in it but sadly I doubt that will ever happen.


----------



## kysg (Nov 9, 2008)

BrooksyX said:


> I want a true chrono trigger sequel with chrono and gang in it but sadly I doubt that will ever happen.



Yea I just don't see that happening, I don't think the team that originally did is even there anymore, hmmm I wonder what happened to mitsuda the audio composer.


----------



## kenkickr (Nov 9, 2008)

I would love to see a fourth to Dragon's Lair that uses the original artistic idea of the first game.  I still can't believe that game was released back in the 80's.


----------



## Binge (Nov 9, 2008)

BrooksyX said:


> Chrono Trigger!
> 
> (no chrono cross does not count)



+9001


----------



## Triprift (Nov 9, 2008)

It came from the desert series on the Amiga.

And the duke nukem series oh my mistake it is coming out


----------



## Pinchy (Nov 9, 2008)

Have you seen how many people still play CS 1.6 

I couldnt play it because it looked so bad


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 9, 2008)

Gregsm said:


> Among what was posted before - Carmageddon  that was my first pc game, that I bought, for my first pc in 1998 I think. I was like 10 years old, went to pick my first game without any idea whats going on in the games world. This game box got my attention. I always wanted racing game with destructable cars, but with at the same time killing pedestrians it could get any better. Now theres GTA though, but still another arcade racing, more specialized on wicked car mods, lots of bloody mess with photo realistic graphics, would be awesome!




that was a lot of fun - the first racing game that didn't put emphasis on actually racing to win 



I'm surprised no one has mentioned the epic *THIEF* series yet.

although . . . rumor has it that Eidos Montreal has started working on a 4th installment . . . I'm trying to not get my hopes up just in case that turns out false . . .


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 10, 2008)

space invaders
duke nukem
frogger


----------



## kysg (Nov 10, 2008)

Triprift said:


> It came from the desert series on the Amiga.
> 
> And the duke nukem series oh my mistake it is coming out



No way it's no longer 4ever??? wait a minute those screenshots don't look right, I think it still may be under dev.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 10, 2008)

SW: Republic Commando PC and Xwing vs Tie Fighter series of games, we need a new lylat wars/star fox 64 and i dont mean one with platforming involved the one on the DS was good but hard to control and it was just free mode all the time.

We need a new destruction derby that game was cool on the PS1 and i bet with todays physics and graphics it would look amazing just a game like flatout but not as arcade and have proper destruction derby.


----------



## Triprift (Nov 10, 2008)

I love how it say platforms without Vista and has 98 as one of them


----------



## DarkMatter (Nov 10, 2008)

I second Carmaggedon!



Gobbas said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aliens_(Gearbox_Software)
> 
> Might not be a AvP, but it seems promising
> 
> ...


 
Hmm I'll have to follow that game and see what happens. It says tactical shooter though. I want Alien games to be survival games and also... I don't get to the idea of playing with squads against the aliens. I prefer being alone for the most part. That's the only thing that's making me doubtful about adquiring Left for Death. I only want squadmates if they are going to get killed at some point, for the drama, you know, and nothing else.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 10, 2008)

Carmageddon, viper racing? blood, shaolin warrior


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 10, 2008)

I wonder if NFS Undercover will be a sequel to Most Wanted. Even though it is an EA title Most Wanted deserves a sequel. Also, Dead Rising deserves a sequel as well.

@JC316

Nice that you bring up Breakdown for XB1!


----------



## psyko12 (Nov 10, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Second! What ever happen to Sev?
> 
> And Xwing Series should have continued as well...



I have the novels for SW:RC, and in it Sev went MIA... Sigh, Wish they'd make Order 66 a game  or continued from the book lol.

And also duke nukem, that game took ages, they only showed a sneek peak of the new duke nukem gameplay but after that nothing followed lol guess another 10 years or more? ROFL


----------



## JC316 (Nov 10, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> I wonder if NFS Undercover will be a sequel to Most Wanted. Even though it is an EA title Most Wanted deserves a sequel. Also, Dead Rising deserves a sequel as well.
> 
> @JC316
> 
> Nice that you bring up Breakdown for XB1!



Hell Yeah. For it's day it was awesome (and could PISS you off like no other). It had it all, a movie quality story, decent shooting mechanics, though they because useless later on, excellent fight mechanics, and innovation. For those few that were tough enough to beat the game, they left it open for a sequel. 

Can you imagine it with say the Unreal 3 engine, or the assassins creed engine?


----------



## DarkMatter (Nov 10, 2008)

Ey guys, all of you talking about Duke Nukem Forever. I actually don't know if you are joking or you really don't know about it anymore. It IS going to be released and probably in H1 2009. 3DRealms said they wouldn't release anything about the game until 6-9 months prior to release. Well here's a teaser and a pair of screenshots so...

http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUN7mHUtzno

http://www.gamespot.com/pc/action/dukenukemforever/images.html - The last two. 

The release date is still "When it's done" though, as always since they started from scratch again.


----------



## Polarman (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm impressed, 4th page.

Seems like there's a lot of people around wishing for remakes of oldies that made an impact on their gaming lives.

I was fiddling around youtube looking at some of these older games and intros.

Ohh and one more on my wishlist even if it's cheesy...

What ever happened to Blake Stone?


----------



## JC316 (Nov 10, 2008)

DarkMatter said:


> Ey guys, all of you talking about Duke Nukem Forever. I actually don't know if you are joking or you really don't know about it anymore. It IS going to be released and probably in H1 2009. 3DRealms said they wouldn't release anything about the game until 6-9 months prior to release. Well here's a teaser and a pair of screenshots so...
> 
> http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUN7mHUtzno
> 
> ...



Sure it is. I once followed a game called: Unknown: The quest for the Golden Dragon. http://rpgvaultarchive.ign.com/archive/19990207.shtml

It was supposed to be like Guild wars. Completely free to play MMO with Morrowind like graphics and gameplay. I was even signed up to be a beta tester on it. I followed it for 3 or so years and in those three years, the beta testing was next week. It eventually went to the crapper and Kevin Ross vanished off the face of the planet.

The point here is that with constant delays, you usually never see the end product.


----------



## DarkMatter (Nov 10, 2008)

JC316 said:


> Sure it is. I once followed a game called: Unknown: The quest for the Golden Dragon. http://rpgvaultarchive.ign.com/archive/19990207.shtml
> 
> It was supposed to be like Guild wars. Completely free to play MMO with Morrowind like graphics and gameplay. I was even signed up to be a beta tester on it. I followed it for 3 or so years and in those three years, the beta testing was next week. It eventually went to the crapper and Kevin Ross vanished off the face of the planet.
> 
> The point here is that with constant delays, you usually never see the end product.



This incarnation of the game has never been delayed and you can not compare those developers to 3DRealms. I don't want this to become a discussion, DNF IS going to be released soon.


----------



## jpaulson344 (Nov 10, 2008)

Advent Rising


----------



## das müffin mann (Nov 10, 2008)

jpaulson344 said:


> Advent Rising



i second that, people gave that game such bad reviews, but i had a lot of fun with it
and the plot was pretty cool


----------



## zithe (Nov 10, 2008)

The Katamari series is supposedly done.


----------



## DarkMatter (Nov 10, 2008)

I forgot to say Commandos. 

IMO best strategy game series ever.

Oh and Tzar. God that game was fun, we spent hours at CAD classes playing that game. What most others needed a complete hour modeling, only used to take me 5 mins and we soent the rest of the time playing Tzar 2 vs 2 or 3 vs 3. HAHA, those were good times.


----------



## JC316 (Nov 10, 2008)

Just thought of a couple more. The Punisher and Riddick. I would love to see more of the gratuitous violence that made them great


----------



## das müffin mann (Nov 10, 2008)

JC i love you for mentioning riddick


----------



## JC316 (Nov 10, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> JC i love you for mentioning riddick



Hell yeah, a major sleeper hit. Overshadowed by Doom 3, but still EXCELLENT and worthy of a sequel.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 10, 2008)

Super Mario Bros 4?


----------



## JC316 (Nov 10, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> Super Mario Bros 4?



New Super Mario Bros on the nintendo DS, which is another one that they had better damn well make a sequel to.


----------



## DarkMatter (Nov 10, 2008)

I would like to see another Riddick game too. Even though was good, I didn't like too much the first one, but I love the franchise. Even though it's in its infancy and isn't very "focused" (to say it somehow), I just love the character and see a lot of potential and there's a lot left to be known about the Furyans. A game happening when the Furyan planet was slaughtered would be cool, but I'd love anything Riddick.

Half-Life: Riddick. I'm in.
Call of riddick. I'm in.
Riddick Tournament. Hell yeah! 
Riddick and the chocolate factory... In. 


On a more serious note. I would also like to see a new flight sim made by DID (EF2000, F22: ADF and Total Air War).


----------



## btarunr (Nov 10, 2008)

Pinchy said:


> Yer that was good...its just a shame it was never popular .



...because it came in at the wrong time, at a time when SoF was doing well, with far superior idTech3 engine. CZ: DS was left with the dated HL(quake) engine which had sorry graphics and crap physics (the gameplay relied on physics), though the concept of single-player CT vs. hordes of terrorists campaigns was nice.


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 10, 2008)

full throttle... the best RPG concept... ever.


----------



## TrainingDummy (Nov 10, 2008)

JC316 said:


> Just thought of a couple more. The Punisher and Riddick. I would love to see more of the gratuitous violence that made them great



There is a Punisher game being released on the Playstation Network, and Riddick is getting a remake called "Assault on Dark Athena"


----------



## B1gg3stN00b (Nov 10, 2008)

Shadows of the Colossus


----------



## TrainingDummy (Nov 10, 2008)

I'd love to see a sequel to The Darkness, and another Star Wars Battlefront


----------



## Polaris573 (Nov 10, 2008)

I would like to see a new Freespace game too.  It seems there isn't much of a market for arcade-style space sims though.  

MOAR FPS, RPG, RTS! Seems to be the line of thought by the developers and many gamers.


----------



## DarkMatter (Nov 10, 2008)

btarunr said:


> ...because it came in at the wrong time, at a time when SoF was doing well, with far superior idTech3 engine. CZ: DS was left with the dated HL(quake) engine which had sorry graphics and crap physics (the gameplay relied on physics), though the concept of single-player CT vs. hordes of terrorists campaigns was nice.



Aaargh! I didn't saw that game on your first post. I'm glad I'm not the only one that liked that game. Most people I talked to about it thought it was crap. 

Thanks bt and pinchy, I feel much better now. It's been something I had left inside for too long... 

Yeah, technically was a pain, one more reason for the need for a sequel, now with a decent budget to begin with.



TrainingDummy said:


> and Riddick is getting a remake called "Assault on Dark Athena"



Yeah I saw that when doing some searching about Riddick, but dunno, I think it's too early for a remake, and there's a lot to tell IMO before retelling the same thing. IMO remakes are better left for older games like Doom, Wolfenstein... <-- No coincidence that both had their remake. There are a lot more out thre waiting.


----------



## das müffin mann (Nov 10, 2008)

i would love to see another NON mmo star wars KOTOR
maybe something to do with the mandalorian wars
or following where revan ran off to...

also a battlefront sequel would be awesome, but i would want it to be more like the first one


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 10, 2008)

Oh also hexen 2 (not 3 - that sucked)... i think i was a bit too old school with the full throttle


----------



## Darkmind (Nov 10, 2008)

Streets of Rage
Another purely side-scrolling sonic the hedgehog game for a console with the older kind of look of sonic (that doesn't suck). All side-scrolling, but 3D graphics
Another Simcity game (like 3000 or 4000, not like societies)
Remakes of Warcraft 1 and 2
SW: Rogue Squadron
SW: New jedi knight game
Remake of Goldeneye
Ocarina of Time remake

Mainly remakes. I could never just be into WC 1 and 2 though because the graphics just suck too bad for me to get into it. I've never played them before, and I want to for lore purposes. Goldeneye and OOT were my top games back then.

OOH i got one... a PONG remake


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Nov 10, 2008)

Agreed, pretty much any side-scrolling platformer should be continued... alot like Mega-Man 9


----------



## newconroer (Nov 10, 2008)

Total Annihilation
SWAT
The original Rainbow Six
Crono Cross series
Janes combat flight simulators


----------



## HolyCow02 (Nov 10, 2008)

Freespace  - I wanted Freespace 3 so f'n bad. The ending of Freespace 2 was epic and perfectly setup for a sequel. Yet...nothing. Bastards

Mechwarrior - Nothing beats blowing stuff up from a giant mechanized suit. What good games 

X-Wing vs Tie-Fighter - Oh man would I love to see another one of these. All the space-combat simulators have disappeared. 

Jet Force Gemini - N64 game...it was awsome.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 10, 2008)

Ill tell you one game I would LOVE to see comeback is Space Harrier. I used to play this game by the hour listening to the Flash Gordon soundtrack by Queen. FLASH! AHHHHHH AHHHHHHH!


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 10, 2008)

Probably someone mentioned this already -- Oblivion.

TESV is due I think 2010, but heck from 2006 it's too long to wait! They should make one every year or 2 at least!


----------



## TrainingDummy (Nov 10, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> Probably someone mentioned this already -- Oblivion.
> 
> TESV is due I think 2010, but heck from 2006 it's too long to wait! They should make one every year or 2 at least!



the games are too large and "deep" for a yearly release. I think the gap between Morrowind and Oblivion was about 4 years as well


----------



## iStink (Nov 10, 2008)

Lands of Lore: Guardians of Destiny


----------



## NinkobEi (Nov 10, 2008)

Earthbound for SNES. great RPG, one of the best.  That, and maybe Chronotrigger per mentioned a few pages back.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 10, 2008)

aw SWAT 5 i would die for!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
SWAT 4 was the dogs balls


----------



## nick_1992 (Nov 11, 2008)

mechwarrior


----------



## zithe (Nov 11, 2008)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ill tell you one game I would LOVE to see comeback is Space Harrier. I used to play this game by the hour listening to the Flash Gordon soundtrack by Queen. FLASH! AHHHHHH AHHHHHHH!



Queen and Sega Master System. Two greatest entertainers in the world.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 11, 2008)

Hitman 5 and Mafia 2!!!!!! I think both are in developement.


----------



## farlex85 (Nov 11, 2008)

As mentioned by a couple of people on this page, Earthbound and Jet Force Gemini. The ladder was a great game, but I can see how it has slipped into obscurity. The former though, I don't know how there hasn't been an American sequel (Mother II was released in Japan) especially after SSB has immortalized Ness. I also will miss AOE sorely.


----------



## Triprift (Nov 11, 2008)

The Oddworld series i miss Abe ended up dling Oddysee and Exoddus on Steam to get my fix.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 11, 2008)

I MISS FROGGERRRRR!!!! lmao I used to play that all the time when I was youger, PS one ftw!


----------



## Fleekar (Nov 11, 2008)

Snes - Metal Warriors : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vlV6eH-nIQ&feature=related

SkyBlazer :http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-3_jx81v_0&feature=related

R-type (command/tactics wasn't quite what I hoped for)

More Conker, though I haven't played the Live & reloaded yet.

A new Contra for ps3 2d play in 3d like Shattered soldier.

Megaman x9

Marvel vs Capcom 3, though it seems to be hinted to happen eventually http://kotaku.com/5029501/marvel-vs-capcom-3-otw

Legend of Legaia 3

Zone of the Enders 3


----------



## Nick89 (Nov 11, 2008)

Vampire: the masquerade bloodlines


----------



## JC316 (Nov 11, 2008)

Nick89 said:


> Vampire: the masquerade bloodlines



Hell yeah! I forgot about that one.


----------



## Nick89 (Nov 11, 2008)

Yea, it was such a fun game.


----------



## j_mcclane13 (Nov 11, 2008)

Dark Forces or Jedi Kngiht saga!


----------



## Yin (Nov 11, 2008)

DarkMatter said:


> Severance: Blade of Darkness - It sucked you in and the fighting mechanism was really good once you got accostumed. Superb technology: real water reflections, dynamic lights and shadows ala Doom3, great physics (a bit buggy), wood objects could take fire and it propagated, dismemberment... And I'm talking about a 1999 game!! It didn't sell well because it was not properly marketed: only for Spain for almost 6 months, then only on Europe and after a year or so in the rest of the world. Probably because it was the first game made in Spain and distributors had no confidence, it was an AAA title. The company dissapeared and most of the developers apparently make cell phone games now.



apparently they were making a severance bod 2 but the project was abandon. I think the reason was too bloody or too much gore, something stupid like that.



CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I want to see Road Rash come back to life. I have always wanted another one after the Nintendo 64 version.
> 
> I also want to see Goldeneye 007 remade to today's standard. (Not the Source Beta version either)
> 
> Another game that they need to continue with is a newer Counter Strike game with better graphics.



I agree what happen to road rash the sega one was awesome!. 
I don't think any of the goldeneye games can compare to the n64 one.


----------



## DarkMatter (Nov 11, 2008)

Yin said:


> apparently they were making a severance bod 2 but the project was abandon. I think the reason was too bloody or too much gore, something stupid like that.



Nope, I never heard of something like that (blood and gore WAS related to low sales though). The game was made by a spanish developer (I'm spanish, that's why I mention it ) and was very sounded in the media, because it was the first game of such nature made here (Commandos came first, but was more modest. It did took a lot of attention too and it was superb though). They wanted to make a second or even a third game (I think they had a trilogy in mind), probably was even under planification, but AFAIK development of the second game never began. Times have changed a lot and now publishers and distributors look a lot in "small" EU countries (small markets, small gaming industry) for valuable developer teams and don't seem to fear one bit to invest a fair ammount of money on them. Sadly that was not the case back then, and much much less in Spain (even UK and Germany were almost nonexistent) and when the game didn't sell well for various reasons* they cut off the money. Reasons were primarily bad marketing and distribution, the publishers didn't have faith and didn't want to put too much money. In fact the worldwide distributors and publishers (Infogrames, Codemasters) didn't put a single cent, everything was paid by a local newly created publisher Friendware. It happened what had to happen. Low risk = low profits. 

In the end due to no funding and some internal differences as to how continue the series, the project dried up and developers moved to greener pastures (I think part of the team participated in the development of Scrapland, but apparently most of them make cellphone games). Friendware could take the risk for one game in the red, but not more and Codemasters aparently neither wanted to take the risk. It's a shame because right now, publishers take the risk, because it's profitable for them to fund 5 games in the red if 1 out of 10 games they fund ends up being a success.

*Steep requirements was another reason. Yet another one it would have not mattered too much nowadays. It's hardware requirements were not as steep as those of games like Doom3, Farcry or Oblivion (at the time) and definately Crysis.


EDIT: OOOOOOK... Now I'm embarrased.  Not only a big part of the team created (or moved to) the developer behind Scrapland, called Mercury Steam, but that same company is the one that made Clive Barker's Jericho. I was blind for not understanding they had to be related...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Most Likely instead of MVC, it will be TVC- or Tatsunoko vs Capcom


Fleekar said:


> Snes - Metal Warriors : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vlV6eH-nIQ&feature=related
> 
> SkyBlazer :http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-3_jx81v_0&feature=related
> 
> ...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 11, 2008)

about Sonic, new one being Released for All 3 Consoles, Wii Version will be different from the other 2 but it looks like they took their time and actually worked on this game for all 3, The Wii Version was Worked on By DIMPS (Team Responsible for Sonic Rush and Rush Adventure). I like the fact that Sonic Actually Turns into a Ball Again compared to Sonic Adventure 2, Sonic Heroes and Sonic and the Secret Rings, which SSR, and Sonic 2006 are not canon apparently.
Another game that needs a Major Overhaul is Smashbros, the Characters feel too light in SSmB Brawl compared to the SSmB Melee. Few other games, Streets of Rage, Shinobi, Vectorman.

Get good info at Gametrailers.com
http://www.gametrailers.com/game/6437.html?show=Trailers#Content


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Nov 11, 2008)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Hitman 5 and Mafia 2!!!!!! I think both are in developement.



Another Hitman?? hmmm im still yet to play blood money lol, only got as far as contracts!! but definatly not another Mafia... I got that for the xbox couple of years back, played it once and has since gathered dust, but what i really want to see is an updated version of the old NES or SNES game Red Card!! was a classic,


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 11, 2008)

They're making another hitman?!


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Nov 11, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> They're making another hitman?!



Don't know myself but i would bet money there is one in the pipeline


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 11, 2008)

I hope they keep going with the SWAT series.  Loved those games.


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Nov 11, 2008)

Nah never liked them, always a COD fan or Day of Defeat i really enjoyed that!! Hoping there could be a sequel in there!!


----------



## Grings (Nov 11, 2008)

The Wipeout series, though the ps2 one sucked arse

Mercenary/Damocles

Powermonger (i liked it more than populous)


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Nov 11, 2008)

95Viper said:


> MechWarrior



Not unless it would return to Fasa... M$ and Wizkids really destroyed btech universe



> Originally Posted by psyko12  View Post
> SW: Republic Commando PC


I love this also


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 11, 2008)

Yup.. Fasa studios got shut down.. I was REALLY hoping they would make another ShadowRun game. I still play that from time to time


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 11, 2008)

Frogggerrrrrr!!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 12, 2008)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Not unless it would return to Fasa... M$ and Wizkids really destroyed btech universe
> 
> 
> I love this also



Jordan Weisman founded WIZKIDS and FASA, and he has bought the rights for MW from microsoft. There is gonna be a MW5, but it is some time off still. 

If you wanna know where I got this info from, well I run one of the only two active remaining leagues for MW4( www.mechwarriorleagues.com ), so I follow the news about MW.


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 12, 2008)

I kind of wish they never shut down the servers, I'd still play Mech 4 to this day. Preferably 1.0, even with its hill bugging glory, but I'd probably have to stoop to playing 3.0 with 1 other player and 14 bots.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 12, 2008)

The one game that I wish they would make another of, is Crystalis.. I loved the NES game, and just wish there was another one besides the one they redid for gameboy advance


----------



## Aevum (Nov 13, 2008)

Journeyman project, but not the stupid sequals, the original,


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 13, 2008)

Requiem: Avenging Angel


wasn't too well known . . . sadly.  ALthough it was a bit above average, I think it had a lot of potential . . . looked beautiful, though, with Glide graphics


----------



## Gallatin (Nov 13, 2008)

wing commander
ST Bridge commander
Freelancer
and Evil Genius...


----------



## TrainingDummy (Nov 14, 2008)

Jet Grind Radio! 

I have Jet Grind Radio, Jet Set Radio(Japanese version), as well as Jet Set Radio Future and desperately want a new one  

there is a rumor of a new one being made for the Wii, and if that turns out to be true, I'll buy a Wii just for it


----------



## Nick89 (Nov 14, 2008)

Gallatin said:


> wing commander
> ST Bridge commander
> Freelancer
> and Evil Genius...



Evil Genius 

I loved that game I wish they would have made a second!


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 14, 2008)

Streets of Rage ahhhhhh that game was cool, we need a proper Golden Axe sequel with the dwarf in it because man the girl just dosnt cut it for me.

I dont know why anyone would not want another swat game they had good graphics, good controls, not bad AI, nice lan co-op and good online, some people are to thick to like a tactical game like that and prefer to noob kill and deathmatch, they know all the noob spots in a map oh wait thats COD 4 players.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 14, 2008)

jesus how could i forget about ground control, 1 and 2 where the shit!!!
hopefully they continue the story because it was cool, okay when you went the aliens it got a bit bogged down and silly but the human missions where great

i want to know what happened to those that got left behind


----------



## Triprift (Nov 14, 2008)

The Sam and Max series they can make as many seasons as they want of them fantastic games.


----------



## DarkMatter (Nov 14, 2008)

Aevum said:


> Journeyman project, but not the stupid sequals, the original,



OMG! SO TRUE! I had that game totally forgoten.

Also is there any new game of Maniac Mansion? I left the adventure genre long time ago. Last one I played seriously was either Riven or Blade Runner, whichever came after. Also tried demos of others and I have played Runaway 1/2 and The Longest Journey. Those two I played along my brother, sometimes playing, sometimes watching and contributing. Anyway I've always felt good ol' Maniac and adventures of the 80's and 90's in general were far better. The genre has been declning IMO. I would love to see if a new Maniac Mansion could revive it for me.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 14, 2008)

Power Stone, Number 2 wasnt as good as the first but if they would Go back and Look at how Number 1 is (Individual Punch and Kick Buttons instead of Attack and Action Buttons- loved Doin Combos in PwrStn1.)


----------



## JC316 (Nov 14, 2008)

Just thought of some more. Blood and Shadow Warrior. I loved those games and can you imagine what they could do with it now? Unreal 3 engine perhaps?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 14, 2008)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Hitman 5 and Mafia 2!!!!!! I think both are in developement.



I havent heard anything on Hitman 5. When it is due out? Or isnt there a time frame on that yet?


----------



## lemonadesoda (Nov 14, 2008)

Far Cry.

(I think you all know what I mean... improved graphics AND improved gameplay AND improved AI)


----------



## mc-dexter (Nov 14, 2008)

MegaMan!! for the Sega, wow, that was great back in the day 

erm, im shattered so i can think of anything else right now ,but im sure some of you will agree, that was a great game, lol.


----------



## Yin (Dec 11, 2008)

Ultima series
not 9 or online which were wrecked by EA
i'm actually playing ultima 7 atm hahaha


----------



## Swansen (Dec 11, 2008)

the Grandia series.


----------



## Hardware Punisher (Dec 11, 2008)

SW:KotOR(not MMORPG)


----------



## Jakl (Dec 11, 2008)

MechWarrior was such a fun game

Recoil - if anyone knew that tank game, it was dope


----------



## das müffin mann (Dec 11, 2008)

advent rising (don't remember if i already said that)


----------



## chris89 (Dec 11, 2008)

Mechwarrior

And not really continue but remake: ELITE such a classic game and would look brillant now.


----------



## Triprift (Dec 12, 2008)

Homeworld series lets see a new one please.


----------

